# Middle Harbour Wed 26 Sep



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Had a late cancellation of some work due for tomorrow so I'm going to get out and try Sailors, Sugarloaf and maybe Bantry Bay tomorrow. Ran into some nice surface action there a couple of weeks back in the stinkboat but I'm I'm hoping a quieter approach might prove more productive.

Am going to launch from Tunks Park (1st time) as I've wanted to fish the shoreline and moored boats out towards Quakers Hat bay.

Will be launching at about about 5:15 am. Anyone welcome to join in


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Gatesy,

Saw your trip and thought it looked good, but I there's a spot I've been to twice now that I've seen some kings mixed in with the school feeding on the surface so I thought I'd give the spot another try with the yak as well as the downrigger.

But I appreciate the offer and as work looks like it might be easing off a little, I'm hoping to get out mid week more often now. Hopefully catch up next time.

Thanks again

Eric


----------

